# I passed my EA proficiency tonight...



## Ed Nelson (Aug 2, 2011)

...someone give me an Internet High-five!!
I was sweating bullets, but I got through it


----------



## THemenway (Aug 2, 2011)

Awesome, Congrats!!


----------



## Brent Heilman (Aug 2, 2011)

Congrats Brother!

Sent from my iPhone using Freemasonry


----------



## kwilbourn (Aug 2, 2011)

Congrats, Ed!  I did mine last night, I know _exactly _how you feel!  Has your Fellow Craft degree been scheduled yet?  I received mine last night as well.  All I can say is wow!  If you haven't received it yet, you are in for a treat.


----------



## choppersteve03 (Aug 2, 2011)

Congrads brother!


----------



## LCWebb (Aug 2, 2011)

Congrats brother!


----------



## Casey (Aug 2, 2011)

Congratulations !


----------



## jplumb79 (Aug 3, 2011)

congratulations


----------



## Scott J (Aug 3, 2011)

Congrats brother!

Scott Johnson
Sent from my Andriod 
using Masons of Texas


----------



## Ed Nelson (Aug 4, 2011)

kwilbourn said:


> Congrats, Ed!  I did mine last night, I know _exactly _how you feel!  Has your Fellow Craft degree been scheduled yet?  I received mine last night as well.  All I can say is wow!  If you haven't received it yet, you are in for a treat.



I have to wait 2-3 weeks for the FC degree. My lodge is rehearsing


----------



## kwilbourn (Aug 4, 2011)

Ed Nelson said:


> I have to wait 2-3 weeks for the FC degree. My lodge is rehearsing



Worth the wait, I assure you.  Congratulations once again.


----------



## Darrel (Aug 4, 2011)

Congrats brother


----------



## jwhoff (Aug 4, 2011)

SLAP holla there brother.  Man that's a fine instrument in your personal possession.  Can you hum us a few bars?


----------



## Nemesis242 (Aug 4, 2011)

Congrats Brother all the best 2 u


----------



## Felix.S.W (Aug 5, 2011)

*hey*

Congrats brother! I passed mine as well last night.


----------



## kwilbourn (Aug 5, 2011)

*Re: hey*



Felix.S.W said:


> Congrats brother! I passed mine as well last night.


Congrats Felix!


----------



## Felix.S.W (Aug 5, 2011)

Thank u brother!


----------



## sands67 (Aug 6, 2011)

Felix.S.W:68394 said:
			
		

> Thank u brother!



Congrats to you both brothers from a brother in Canada.


----------



## abecerra1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Congrats brother! FC will come very easy for you, im getting ready to turn in my FC proficiency!


----------



## Felix.S.W (Aug 6, 2011)

Thank you good to hear from a brother in canada!


----------



## JTM (Aug 8, 2011)

congratulations.


----------



## M.M.Wood (Aug 9, 2011)

Contracts to you brother, keep up the good work.


----------



## M.M.Wood (Aug 9, 2011)

And contracts to you as well Felix


----------



## M.M.Wood (Aug 9, 2011)

Sorry I meant congrats. Still trying to get used to this auto correct feature on new phone.


----------



## jwhoff (Aug 10, 2011)

:12:


I don't necessarily see anything wrong with "contracts."  They usually work pretty well in the material world.


----------



## Ed Nelson (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks! Everyone can use a contract now and again


----------



## jwhoff (Aug 12, 2011)

Rock on brother!


----------



## Bro. R. Huddleston (Aug 12, 2011)

Congrats!!


----------

